# General > Politics >  Austerity but not on my turf

## Mr Z

It appears our Prime Minister is happy for us to suffer from his austerity cuts but he does not expect the council and police force to make cuts to the level of service they provide in his constituency.
Do we smell double standards here? Surely not!!!!

----------


## BetterTogether

Yes we do as you can see the Prime Minister is an elected MP with consituents doing what his consitutents want his other job is Prime Minister running the country. Now remind me while your having a wee double standards thought who elected the highest paid politician in the UK Nicola Sturgeon.

----------


## weeker2014

> Yes we do as you can see the Prime Minister is an elected MP with consituents doing what his consitutents want his other job is Prime Minister running the country. Now remind me while your having a wee double standards thought who elected the highest paid politician in the UK Nicola Sturgeon.


We know who the one with double standards is...

----------


## Redsnapper

And meanwhile, while our infrastructure and services crumble, the deficit barely reduces and our national debt is still trillions. Wow, really impressed.

----------


## BetterTogether

> We know who the one with double standards is...


You mean oh will I offset tax credits with my powers or won't I Nicola, I'm not sure if I support attacking Syria or if we need a UN mandate or if we completely oppose it Nicola. I want to bring Scotland together while leading a party ripping it apart Nicola. 
Id have to agree it's pretty obvious who has the double standards by any common sense non conspiracy theory tin hat measure.

----------

